# MV Arita Bauxite Myanmar sinks



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

MANILA, Philippines (UPDATED) – A foreign vessel sunk off the waters of Pangasinan on Sunday morning.

According to Philippine Coast Guard spokesperson Lt. Commander Armand Balilo, the ship was identified as the MV Arita Bauxite Myanmar.

The ship was last located some 70 nautical miles northwest of Bolinao.

The sea mishap has left one dead, seven injured and 14 others missing.

Meawhile, 10 others have been rescued by another boat.

Balilo said investigation is ongoing to determine where the ship had come from and what caused it to sink.

He added that they will be deploying personnel to conduct an aerial surveillance of the area.


----------



## stein (Nov 4, 2006)

Pictures of the ship: http://www.vesseltracker.com/en/Ships/Harita-Bauxite-8103664.html


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

There's a record of a Panamanian flag 85 built bulker Harita Bauxite - a cheap name change. IMO 8103664 given matches.

Rather old for a bulker (stike rather insert very).


----------

